# LED lights in Canada?



## alewife (Mar 4, 2018)

To all fellow people of the North, or anyone with applicable knowledge:

Do the beamswork light fixtures have CSA/cUL certification?

If not, what would you recommend as a Canadian equivalent? I can only find lights over 250$ and I think that I must be looking in the wrong place.

Thanks!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Yea Canada....
Sorry you aren't the only one who ran into this situation.

Every couple of weeks someone comes up w/ the same question.
Unfortunately don't remember the answer though some who are close to the border just ship to US.

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/c231289/index.html

These don't seem too bad..
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/c231289/p17740593.html


----------



## alewife (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks @jeffkrol I had figured that I wasn't the only one.... oh well, I might be forced to spend more for something a little cooler. Thanks for the links, I will consider them. I'm trying to light my 29 gal tank, and I was looking at the 30" beamswork DA fspec .5w because it is so dang cheap, even considering shipping and customs, getting two sent to my house would be cheaper than purchasing one of the lights you linked to lol. Luckily I'm currently employed.

However, since the beamswork LED fixtures have external power supplies I was hoping that if they are not CSA/cUL listed, then I'd be able to replace the power supply and not have to worry about legal problems if my house burns down. Do you happen to know if this would be possible?


----------



## Geoffrey2568 (Mar 8, 2018)

Yeah, lights in Canada are limited and expensive. Chihiros is another cheap light, but I don't think this along with Beamswork are CSA/cUL listed. 

Are you looking at the Beamswork from topdogseller? For me, it says they don't ship to Canada.


----------



## jaz419 (Jan 21, 2018)

I've seen this come up in the past several times... Can anyone explain why lights are so much more in Canada? I was just looking on the Canadian Amazon and beamswork lights are over $100 more than on the USA Amazon.

What is going on with this? It's so weird to me.

Also... How much is it to ship a light sized box from the USA to Canada? I'd gladly buy the beamswork light for $35 and ship it to you. Just reimburse me for cost+shipping. Obviously this isn't worth it if it's the shipping that's the reason for the cost increase in the first place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnkalio (Mar 16, 2018)

I also use beamswork and got them shipped here in Montreal. I bought them from Amazon.com.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074WMV7BX/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## alewife (Mar 4, 2018)

@Geoffrey2568 I don't remember which seller for the beamswork, but it definitely shipped to Canada. I've confirmed that plugging one into the wall where I live is not allowed. If my house burned down because of them I probably wouldn't be covered by insurance (although I haven't asked my ins. company about their rules), and if someone got hurt I would be liable. Anyway I've decided to try to figure out what exactly needs to be CSA etc., the power supply only(which is easily replaceable) or the actual LED chips and wiring.
@jaz419 thanks but even ordering one and having it shipped from the US is cheaper than buying a new light at the lfs lol so I can get one pretty easily. I'm not sure why exactly they are so expensive, but almost everything is quite a bit more expensive here than in the US. The reason that there's a limited selection of lights is probably partly due to regulations regarding certification, and the cost associated with it. If someone sold me a beamswork at a store, and something happened with the light (fire), they could face jail time(?). Unfortunately US and Canadian certifications aren't universally interchangeable, so companies that sell a lot in the US wouldn't bother to get a certification for Canada. There might also be different rules in the US regarding use of certified stuff, but I haven't looked into it.
@Johnkalio thanks for the link!


----------



## Geoffrey2568 (Mar 8, 2018)

alewife said:


> thanks but even ordering one and having it shipped from the US is cheaper than buying a new light at the lfs lol so I can get one pretty easily. I'm not sure why exactly they are so expensive, but almost everything is quite a bit more expensive here than in the US. The reason that there's a limited selection of lights is probably partly due to regulations regarding certification, and the cost associated with it. If someone sold me a beamswork at a store, and something happened with the light (fire), they could face jail time(?). Unfortunately US and Canadian certifications aren't universally interchangeable, so companies that sell a lot in the US wouldn't bother to get a certification for Canada. There might also be different rules in the US regarding use of certified stuff, but I haven't looked into it.


That's really interesting because there are a couple Canadian stores that sell Beamswork and Chihiros lights which I'm pretty sure are not certified (I don't think the Beamswork they sell is what you're looking for and it's also pretty expensive. The Chihiros can be found cheaper on Ebay, but I guess it'd ship faster from BC)
CANADIAN AQUATICS
https://www.lizzysfishies.com/product-page/chihiros-a-series-led-plant-light


----------



## alewife (Mar 4, 2018)

@Geoffrey2568 That is interesting. I'm definitely no expert on this stuff. All I know is that the website for my province says that I'm not allowed to plug them into my wall. Maybe the provincial regulations are different? If that's the case then I'm jealous of BC.

I quickly looked up BC's stuff and i found this:
https://www.technicalsafetybc.ca/sites/default/files/alerts/B-E3 071019 3.pdf

Definitely seems like they should be certified:

"(1) Subject to subsections (3) and (4), a person must not use electrical equipment in British
Columbia, or offer for sale, sell, display or otherwise dispose of electrical equipment for use in
British Columbia, unless the electrical equipment displays a label or mark as follows:
(a) a certification mark; " etc., 

But then it says: 
"(3) Electrical equipment that does not require approval under the B.C. Electrical Code does not
require a label or mark."

So maybe this kind of stuff doesn't require a certification there? Might be the same is true for where I am, and I could be misunderstanding what requires a certification mark.

If I have time during lunch break I will try to make some calls and find out.


----------



## Geoffrey2568 (Mar 8, 2018)

Hmm, but in that case, wouldn't pretty much all Ebay electronics from China be illegal?


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello, Fluval is a canadian company and Planted 2.0 or 3.0 have a 3 years warranty (but they don't replace if less than 15% of the leds are dead).

As for me i order TMC Grobeams or Aquabeams (for saltwater). I order directly from UK, like from Swell UK (or another), and use Borderlinx for shipping directly to my home in Quebec. Shipping is like 80$CAN, for a box with 2 Grobeam 600, it cost like 323$ with taxes and shipping, for 2 Grobeam 600 (or one Grobeam 1500). Those lights have 5 years warranty, IP67, passively cooled.

Michel.


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

I find it fascinating the Fluval 3.0's are not even available in Canada until "late 2018" despite being a "Canadian" company


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Quagulator said:


> I find it fascinating the Fluval 3.0's are not even available in Canada until "late 2018" despite being a "Canadian" company


Yes this is lame, i don't know why. Fluval headquarters are in Montreal, but where are those led lights produced? maybe China, US market is larger.

The Planted 2.0 is not bad though, and it could get cheaper.

Michel


----------



## Madrigal77 (Mar 15, 2018)

Why are you so concerned about certification? I just got the Beamswork DA 30" from US Amazon and it is really nice. I think it came to something like $80ish shipped to the door. Well worth it IMO and much cheaper than the $175 that Canadian Amazon wants for it.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Madrigal77 said:


> Well worth it IMO and much cheaper than the $175 that Canadian Amazon wants for it.


Most of the time what we find on Amazon.com, they do not ship to Canada, or if they do, shipping cost is quite different. To the point where I don't care anymore, looking there, apart from getting general information.

We are stuck with Amazon.ca which really sucks, compared to Amazon.com, a lot less choice, sometimes the same product cost twice, if not even more.

Similar story about the store Target, which did not last even a year in Canada, prices were quite different that Target in U.S. All Target stores in Canada did close up quickly.

One trick is to buy US, and ship to the Custom's, Montreal's people do it and they can go to Lacolle at the border getting their product. Vancouver's citizens do it too, they are not far from the border.

Excuse my english, i am french canadian.

Michel.


----------



## alewife (Mar 4, 2018)

@Geoffrey2568 Yes lol, if they aren't appropriately certified. I don't know if it's illegal to have them, but you probably aren't allowed to plug them into a wall, or sell them within Canada. I don't think ebay (or amazon) sellers are regulated to protect against this.
@micheljq those grobeams are cool, are you supposed to cut them to length? Have you used them long?
@Madrigal77 Yes that's the light I was looking at. I just don't want to be liable in case something goes wrong and an insurance claim is denied. I like saving money, but they're cheap lights, which means that they might be more prone to failure and fires. I'm living in a rental with my cat and girlfriend, which already makes me uneasy about cheap aquarium lights and power supplies. The additional risk of no insurance isn't worth it for me.


----------



## Geoffrey2568 (Mar 8, 2018)

The problem with the Grobeams is that it's not dimmable without a controller and is pretty pricey even without the controller. The Grobeam 600 is at set length of 19". I don't think one Grobeam 1500 has enough spread over a 30" tank.

However, if I was spending that amount of money, I'd prefer to buy the Fluval 3.0 (or 2.0). Or if you want power, I'd go with SBReef
https://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=40138

Version 2.0 - Fluval Freshwater & Plant Full Spectrum Performance LED Strip Light, 61 cm - 85 cm (24 in - 34 in) - 32 Watts // Aquarium Supplies Canada - Pond Supplies Canada - Reptile Supplies Canada // Pets & Ponds
Version 2.0 - Fluval Freshwater & Plant Full Spectrum Performance LED Strip Light, 91 cm - 115 cm (36 in - 48 in) - 46 Watts // Aquarium Supplies Canada - Pond Supplies Canada - Reptile Supplies Canada // Pets & Ponds

https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-fw-plant-lights/21-basic-fresh-water-plant-led-light.html


----------



## Madrigal77 (Mar 15, 2018)

alewife said:


> @Geoffrey2568 Yes lol, if they aren't appropriately certified. I don't know if it's illegal to have them, but you probably aren't allowed to plug them into a wall, or sell them within Canada. I don't think ebay (or amazon) sellers are regulated to protect against this.
> 
> @micheljq those grobeams are cool, are you supposed to cut them to length? Have you used them long?
> 
> @Madrigal77 Yes that's the light I was looking at. I just don't want to be liable in case something goes wrong and an insurance claim is denied. I like saving money, but they're cheap lights, which means that they might be more prone to failure and fires. I'm living in a rental with my cat and girlfriend, which already makes me uneasy about cheap aquarium lights and power supplies. The additional risk of no insurance isn't worth it for me.


Well if it's any comfort, they are an extremely popular light, and I've never heard of any fires from them. I've heard of the power brick stopping working, but that's it. You could also just get a certified power brick from Lowe's if you're that concerned. I'll check when I'm home, but I'm pretty sure it's just a 12v DC brick.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

alewife said:


> @micheljq those grobeams are cool, are you supposed to cut them to length? Have you used them long?


Hello, you must speak about the MMC rails, you cannot cut the Grobeams!

I don't use the rails, i use diy. Right now i have one Grobeam 600 directly over the glass lid, with t-raps around so there is some space between the Grobeam and the glass lid itself.

Michel.


----------



## Surf (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't have this light. But all you have to do is look at the power supply for CE/UL/CSA label. 90% of all power supplies for consumer electronics have these ratings printed on them. So if any on has it post a picture of the power supply label.


----------



## alewife (Mar 4, 2018)

@Geoffrey2568 I might have to go with the fluvals, and not go anywhere for vacation. I really REALLY liked the beamswork lengths, though, since I have a 30" tank, and they sell 30" lights.
@Madrigal77 That's good to know that there haven't been reported fires... I hadn't considered looking for that info.
@micheljq my mistake, I must have been confused after looking at so many lights! What size is the tank that you have the grobeam light on?
@Surf that's what I've been hoping would be posted lol, but you stated it much more clearly.


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

I've got three Beamsworks 30" lights, each of them has this exact power brick.


----------



## alewife (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks, @mgeorges! That's really helpful! Confirms what I was afraid of lol but that would be really easy to replace.


----------



## Surf (Jun 13, 2017)

It is CE certified which should be good enough in most countries. I don't know the details of canada law so I am only giving you my opinion. My apple laptop only has a CE mark on it however the power supply also has a UL in addition to the CE. The power supply I use to power the LED light I made only has a CE certification. 

If you want to you could replace the power supply pictured above with another with the same voltage current rating and a comparable plug with additional certifications.


----------



## alewife (Mar 4, 2018)

@Surf yes that is what I've decided to do, replace the power supply. It'll still be way cheaper than buying new lights here, which is insane. CE certification is essentially worthless in Canada, unfortunately.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

alewife said:


> @micheljq my mistake, I must have been confused after looking at so many lights! What size is the tank that you have the grobeam light on?


Right now it's a 22 gallon tank, 24" X 14" X 16" (high), with just one Grobeam 600 (12 watts).

That one, pic is not up to date (bolbitis has been removed), no co2, it goes well, although some BBA.

micheljq's 22G planted

Michel.


----------

